

Datamappify - A New Take on Decoupling Domain, Form and Persistence in Rails - fredwu
http://fredwu.me/post/54009567748/datamappify-a-new-take-on-decoupling-domain-form-and

======
xds2000
yes. if give more example, it will good to start.

